# CamelBak Skyline 10 LR hydration pack review



## YamaLink (Jun 23, 2010)

How's the Skyline compare to Osprey's AirSpeed at ventilation?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm not sure how it compares as I have not used the Osprey with that feature but Most packs that ride high cover the upper portion of your back and thus increase heat up there. The lowrider sits so low that the only hot spot is the base of your back. In that location it does cause quite a bit of sweat when ambient temps are high.


----------

